# Smoking Hatch Peppers



## lutznutz (Aug 27, 2016)

My buddy (a good ol boy from New Mexico) has a large shipment of Hatch Peppers coming in. His usual method of cooking them to extract the meat is 20 minutes in the oven at 385.

We got to talking about smoking them last night, and I know that 385 is way too hot for my propane Smoke Hollow, but he's very keen on getting them smoked.

So from reading and digging around I figured about 200 for 40 minutes. we're not trying to dry them, just infuse smoke flavor and cook them enough to make peeling the skin easy. I know they won't have the char, but they will be smokier than the ones he usually does in the oven.

Any thoughts on getting them cooked but not dry?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 27, 2016)

I usually smoke them around 180-200. Smoke until they are soft.


----------



## smoking-mamma15 (Sep 6, 2016)

So you smoke your peppers and still have them soft enough to make green chili?


----------

